# Suggested media



## Brian King (Jan 1, 2012)

The reason that Systema practitioners train are as numerous and varied as the number of people that are doing the practice. Almost all who train if they stay with it for a length of time become purposeful scholars accidentally. They maybe came into the art to learn how to fight, or to get into shape, or to become better, but then often find their goals and expectations expanding. With this expansion comes an eagerness to research many fields of study. There are many paths that a person can travel, many decisions to make during this martial journey. To make it even more interesting very often the destination changes as the length of journey lengthens and deepens. Systema is about exploration and experiencing and a good way of gaining some understanding is by researching various topics. Reading a good book or watching a powerful movie are two of the ways that can radically alter a persons perspective as well as their understanding. 


Under the philosophy section on Vladimirs forum is a recommend reading listhttp://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=philosophy These reading materials are easily Obtained and relatively inexpensive. 


Kaizen Taki has a very good media resource list that includes texts and a few movies that he recommends for those starting to seek research materials to gain perspective and understanding as they deepen their exploration of Systema. http://systemanw.squarespace.com/recommended-media/ 


No media list will ever be complete and in fact it is often the decision of what to leave off that is most difficult for the compiler of the lists so I hope that other will feel free in adding to this thread any books or movies that have added to their Systema understanding.

Regards
Brian King


----------

